# Google- Women At Risk From 'Silent Killer' - FemaleFirst.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Women At Risk From 'Silent Killer'FemaleFirst.co.uk, UKTo make matters worse, the typical symptoms are similar to those of common gastric complaints, like *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, making it hard for GPs to diagnose. They include persistent tummy pain and swelling, feeling full all the time or having *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

